# Schönste Deutsche Moderatorin



## alexhoerath (20 Okt. 2010)

ich mach mal eine Auswahlumfrage dazu. Die Umfrage gabs ja schon, nur ohne Auswahl.


----------



## redfive (20 Okt. 2010)

Inka Schneider!


----------



## Geldsammler (20 Okt. 2010)

Du hast Annemarie Warnkross vergessen!!!


----------



## Haldan Umberto da Venga (21 Okt. 2010)

Collien Fernandez ist nicht dabei


----------



## Punisher (21 Okt. 2010)

Judith Rakers


----------



## Stoney (30 Okt. 2010)

Charlotte engelhardt


----------



## dsds (31 Okt. 2010)

stimmt, Annemarie Warnkross fehlt!!!


----------



## Blechbuckel (1 Nov. 2010)

Die eine oder andere fehlt schon noch: Kim Heinzelmann, Annemarie Warnkross, Birgit Klaus, Sabrina Staubitz,... aber für's Erste kann ich auch mit Sandra Thier leben


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2010)

Kristina Sterz fehlt und die ist die Schönste


----------



## somelikeithot (2 Nov. 2010)

rolli schrieb:


> Kristina Sterz fehlt und die ist die Schönste



..so is es.


----------



## saviola (3 Nov. 2010)

Kristina Sterz


----------



## alexhoerath (3 Nov. 2010)

Ja stimmt, hätte ein paar andere nehmen sollen. Collien, Yvonne R., auch Kristina Sterz und Annemarie Warnkross fehlen, dafür habe ich einige genommen die ich nicht hätte nehmen müßen, egal.

Schriebt hat euere dazu, so haben sie auch ihre Stimme


----------



## domdey (26 Nov. 2010)

rolli schrieb:


> Kristina Sterz fehlt und die ist die Schönste



Na, das denke ich ja wohl auch !!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbupleas09


----------



## somelikeithot (7 Dez. 2010)

rolli schrieb:


> Kristina Sterz fehlt und die ist die Schönste



so is es. :thumbup:


----------



## ichwillspashaben (8 Dez. 2010)

Bettina Cramer fehlt auch


----------



## punkerali (16 Jan. 2011)

Nadiene Krüger is heiß


----------



## congo64 (27 Jan. 2011)

Ich danke den 50 Usern (mit mir51) die sich bisher für die wahre Nummer 1 entschieden haben...

Ihr habt Geschmack


----------



## Quick Nick (28 Jan. 2011)

Annika Kipp


----------



## alexhoerath (28 Jan. 2011)

Danke für die Teilnahme. Somit ist Nazan Eckes die Siegerin vor Britt und Annika


----------



## congo64 (28 Jan. 2011)

alexhoerath schrieb:


> Danke für die Teilnahme. Somit ist Nazan Eckes die Siegerin vor Britt und Annika



ich zitiere gern nochmal.....

Somit ist Nazan Eckes die Siegerin


:WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## gundilie (12 Juli 2012)

sabrina staubitz


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Juli 2012)

Was is den mit Andrea Kaiser, Mirjam Weichselbraun, Anastasia von MTV, Joanna Klum, Sandra Rieß .......


----------



## LBJ23 (7 Okt. 2012)

Pinar Atalay


----------



## tamoo24 (15 Okt. 2012)

bei der Auswahl, Nazan Eckes!!


----------



## Sawyer12 (12 Sep. 2013)

Miriam Lange


----------



## Nicci72 (16 Sep. 2013)

Eindeutig: Birgit Klaus!:thumbup:


----------



## toralf11 (6 März 2014)

Katrin Huß


----------



## pueblo13 (6 März 2014)

Angela Finger-Erben !!!


----------



## DjDSL (16 Sep. 2014)

Ganz klar Annika Kipp und Nina moghaddam :thumbup:


----------



## lappi (5 Juli 2017)

Madeleine Wehle


----------



## tvgirlslover (6 Juli 2017)

Sawyer12 schrieb:


> Miriam Lange



Volle Zustimmung! :thumbup:


----------



## nerdmeister (8 Juli 2017)

Marlene Lufen!


----------



## floyd (8 Juli 2017)

Madeleine Wehle :thumbup:


----------



## didi0815 (8 Juli 2017)

Mareile Höppner fehlt glaub ich


----------



## Zeh (3 Dez. 2017)

Ich hätte für *Victoria Swarovski *gestimmt, die künftig *Let's Dance* moderieren wird.


----------



## pantyhoseaddict (9 Dez. 2017)

Judith Rakers


----------



## superfan2000 (1 Feb. 2018)

Die kleine Stefanie Hertel ist die hübscheste deutsche Moderatorin.


----------



## gargamel (14 Sep. 2019)

Judith Rakers


----------



## haller (11 Juli 2022)

Sandra Maischberger


----------



## Notaris (17 Juli 2022)

Sehr eindeutig Mareile Höppner


----------



## goldlena (25 Juli 2022)

Viviane geppert


----------



## FPW (25 Juli 2022)

Für mich ganz klar: Jessy Wellmer


----------

